# fireworks! Help!



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Im afraid my hedgehogs might get scared because of the sound of fireworks and loud noises and they might get stressed. Aniy tips? What should i do?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You could put a radio or tv on in their room to help mask sudden noises a bit. It probably wouldn't cover them completely, especially if the fireworks are close, but it might help.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My little one doesn't seem to notice or care about fireworks. I think last time this came up (July 4th for American hedgieparents), we debated if they can even hear that low of a frequency or not.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> My little one doesn't seem to notice or care about fireworks. I think last time this came up (July 4th for American hedgieparents), we debated if they can even hear that low of a frequency or not.


True that. I was actually surprised to see that all of my pets are unaffected by firework sounds, explosions and vibrations. Even my tiel who was outside is unfazed by said fireworks. My hedgies were all sound asleep during all the commotion and woke up as soon as it was quite again 

I guess keeping pets in a quiet place during new year applies to small birds, cats and dogs only?!


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't think they are bothered by it. Only one of our 3 dogs has an issue with fireworks (or thunderstorms), but as long as she's inside and doesn't need to go out for any reason (we don't feed her at night when we know there will be fireworks to help avoid that), she's fine.


----------

